# سؤال يطرح نفسه: لماذا يكره المسلم المتشدد المسيحيين.



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا يكره المسلم المتشدد المسيحيون وننجد قلبه مملوء سوادا وضغينه وكرها وحرقا وقتلا وهدما نحوهم؟
فى نفس الوقت لماذا لايوجد نفس هذا الشعورلدى المسيحى تجاه المسلم؟
لماذا لم أشعر يوما أننى أكره أى إنسان مسلم حتى من يحرضون ضدنا؟ *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2012)

* الفرق معروف و هو اكثر شىء يمكن ان يظهر الحقيقه...*
* فكل من اقترب من الله الحق (إله المحبه) اخذ من صفاته و  إمتلاء بمحبه و بحب و بمغفره للاخر.*
* و كل من اقترب من إله اخر معتقد إنه الله الحق لا ياخذ منه غير صفاته التى هى الكره و الفرحه بالتعزيب و تمنى الموت للاخر الذى لا يتبعه.*


----------



## red333 (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لماذا يكره المسلم المتشدد المسيحيون وننجد قلبه مملوء سوادا وضغينه وكرها وحرقا وقتلا وهدما نحوهم؟*​
> *فى نفس الوقت لماذا لايوجد نفس هذا الشعورلدى المسيحى تجاه المسلم؟*
> *لماذا لم أشعر يوما أننى أكره أى إنسان مسلم حتى من يحرضون ضدنا؟ *​


 
*بل السؤال الادق هو*
*لماذا تكون العلاقة بين المسلم والمسيحى المصرى متوترة*
*بالرغم ان علاقته بالمسيحى الغربى او البوذى الصينى غير متوترة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *بل السؤال الادق هو*
> *لماذا تكون العلاقة بين المسلم والمسيحى المصرى متوترة*
> *بالرغم ان علاقته بالمسيحى الغربى او البوذى الصينى غير متوترة*


*مش فاهم مين اللى علاقته بمين متوتره؟*


----------



## red333 (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مش فاهم مين اللى علاقته بمين متوتره؟*


 

*المسلم المصرى والمسيحى المصرى علاقتهم ببعض متوترة  *
*هو انت مش شايف كدة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *المسلم المصرى والمسيحى المصرى علاقتهم ببعض متوترة  *
> *هو انت مش شايف كدة*


*انت شايف مين سبب التوتر؟*


----------



## red333 (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انت شايف مين سبب التوتر؟*


 
*اشعر بالتوتر كمسلم  عند التعامل مع مسيحى *
*لانى ارى نفسى  فى عينه كعدو لدود  احتل بلده وقتل اجداده وسلب حقوقه وينبغى الانتقام منه وطرده*
*ولانى اعلم  ان ذلك خطا فاشعر بالتوتر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *اشعر بالتوتر كمسلم  عند التعامل مع مسيحى *
> *لانى ارى نفسى  فى عينه كعدو لدود  احتل بلده وقتل اجداده وسلب حقوقه وينبغى الانتقام منه وطرده*
> *ولانى اعلم  ان ذلك خطا فاشعر بالتوتر*


*تصدق ان طول عمرى مافكرت وانا بعامل اى حد مسلم بالطريقه دى.
صدقنى انا عن نفسى اصدقائى المسلمين اكثر من المسيحيين ولكن يحزنونى عندما أجد ان الدين لديهم يجعلهم يميزون ضدى.*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

*الدين بطبيعته يؤثر في شخصية الانسان فلما تجد المؤمن المسيحي متسامح جداً فهو حسب تعاليميه المتسامحه و لكن لما تجد المسلم اسود القلب لأن طبيعة دينه الحقد و الكراهية لأعداء في نظرة و قد يتم تفسير ذلك بعدة امور بالنسبة لهم على سبيل المثال نحن نكفر بالله نحن نعبد الاصنام و كل تلك التفسيرات يبنى عليها الحقد و برمجة العل على ان هذا الشخص عدو لي . *
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

تحياتى سمعان
الكره للمعتقد وليس لذات الشخص 
وليس كره المعتقد مبررا مطلقا لسوء المعاملة أو العداء فضلا عن الإيذاء
هذا نص كتابى
* 
(لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ 

وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا 

إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ )(8) الممتحنة


- حتى فى الأمر بالمجادلة يجب أن تكون على أحسن الوجوه

-(ولاتُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إلابِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ 

إلا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آَمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ 

إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ 

مُسْلِمُونَ ) (46) العنكبوت
 
- بل رسول الإسلام يقوم من أجل نفس يهودية ماتت !

* صحيح البخاري  - كتاب الجنائز
 باب من قام لجنازة يهودي - حديث:‏1263‏ 
 حدثنا آدم ، حدثنا شعبة ، حدثنا عمرو بن مرة ، قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى ، 

قال : كان سهل بن حنيف ، وقيس بن سعد 

قاعدين بالقادسية ، فمروا عليهما بجنازة ، 

فقاما ، فقيل لهما إنها من أهل الأرض أي من 

أهل الذمة ، فقالا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه 

وسلم مرت به جنازة فقام ، فقيل له : إنها 

جنازة يهودي ، فقال : " أليست نفسا "




*


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

ردا على الأخ ياسر , لكى لا ندع مجالا للتأليف الشخصى او الأستشهاد بالمنسوخ ! :

* الشيخ بن الباز 
*


> قول: *يسكن معي واحد مسيحي ويقول لي أخي ونحن إخوة* ويأكل معنا ويشرب هل يجوز هذا العمل أم لا؟
> *الكافر ليس أخا للمسلم* والله سبحانه يقول: إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ[1]، ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((المسلم أخو المسلم)) *فليس الكافر: يهوديا أو نصرانيا أو وثنيا أو مجوسيا أو شيوعيا أو غيرهم - أخا للمسلم،** ولا يجوز اتخاذه صاحبا وصديقا*، لكن إذا أكل معه بعض الأحيان من غير أن يتخذه صاحبا أو صديقا إنما قد يقع ذلك في وليمة عامة أو وليمة عارضة فلا حرج في ذلك، أما اتخاذه صاحبا وجليسا وأكيلا فلا يجوز، *لأن الله قطع بين المسلمين وبين الكفار الموالاة والمحبة*، قال سبحانه في كتابه العظيم: قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ *وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا* حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ[2]، وقال سبحانه: لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ[3] الآية.
> ف*الواجب على المسلم البراءة من أهل الشرك وبغضهم في الله*، ولكن لا يؤذيهم ولا يضرهم ولا يتعدى عليهم بغير حق إذا لم يكونوا حربا لنا، لكن لا يتخذهم أصحابا ولا إخوانا ومتى صادف أنه أكل معهم في وليمة عامة أو طعام عارض من غير صحبة ولا موالاة ولا مودة فلا بأس، ويجب على المسلم أن يعامل الكفار إذا لم يكونوا حربا للمسلمين معاملة إسلامية بأداء الأمانة، وعدم الغش والخيانة والكذب، وإذا جرى بينه وبينهم نزاع جادلهم بالتي هي أحسن وأنصفهم في الخصومة عملا بقوله تعالى: وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ[4]، ويشرع للمسلم دعوتهم إلى الخير ونصيحتهم والصبر على ذلك مع حسن الجوار وطيب الكلام لقول الله عز وجل: ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ[5]، وقوله سبحانه: وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا[6]، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله))والآيات والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة.
> [1]سورة الحجرات الآية 10.
> ...


http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/362

*الخلاصة
المسلم مأمور ببغضنا فالله , اسوة بأبراهيم الذى وضع البغضاء والعداء مع أهله لأنهم غير مؤمنين !*


----------



## SamirAzar (13 يونيو 2012)

التشدد في كل الديانات. ولا يجب أن ننسى أن بولس كان ينتقد بشدة معارضيه. حتى أن بطرس (صخرة الكنيسة وصاحب مفاتيح ملكوت السماء) لم يسلم منه.

أرجو أن نلتزم كلنا بما قاله يسوع: أحبوا أعداءك، باركوا لا عنيكم.

27. «لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّامِعُونَ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ
28. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
29. مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً وَمَنْ أَخَذَ رِدَاءَكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُ ثَوْبَكَ أَيْضاً.
30. وَكُلُّ مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَخَذَ الَّذِي لَكَ فَلاَ تُطَالِبْهُ.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/6


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2012)

هكذا يامره دينه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا ينور قلوبهم ويعطيهم الفهم والاستنارة​*


----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لماذا يكره المسلم المتشدد المسيحيون وننجد قلبه مملوء سوادا وضغينه وكرها وحرقا وقتلا وهدما نحوهم؟*​
> *فى نفس الوقت لماذا لايوجد نفس هذا الشعورلدى المسيحى تجاه المسلم؟*
> *لماذا لم أشعر يوما أننى أكره أى إنسان مسلم حتى من يحرضون ضدنا؟ *​


 
*بصراحة يا سمعان ... الشعور ده متبادل بين الطرفين *
*فالمسلم يري في المسيحي أنه كافر ... وما يؤمن به غير ما يؤمن هو به ... وبسبب ذلك فهو يستبيح لنفسه كل شر تجاه المسيحي ... كونه غير محاسب من رب الأسلام وليس تحت وطأ الحكم*
*فما ملكت يمينه فمن حقه *
*وهناك أسباب كثيرة أخري ... تريد صفحات لذكرها*

*ولكن هناك من الجانب المسيحي أيضاً شعور بالظلم من المعتدي المسلم سالب الأرض فيري فيه المحتل ... سافك الدماء ... غليظ الرقبة ... واسباب أخري أيضاً كثيرة تريد صفحات *

*فهذا الشعور متبادل بين الطرفين ... وهو السائد ...قد يكون مبطن ,,, مخفي ,,, ولكنه موجود وعلي كل المستويات*
*فنحن أو هم لسنا ملائكة ... فنحن بشر نشعر ونريد ونبتغي*

*وانا هنا أتكلم عن طبيعة بني أدمين ... مش دين *
*فالمسيحية لا تقارن بالأسلام في أي شئ ولا علي أي شئ *
*فالمسيحية من وجهات النظر غير المسيحية وحتي من وجهات النظر الأسلامية ... هي ديانة المحبة والأخاء والسلام ... فلا مجال للمقارنة*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2012)

عقيدة الولاء والبراء، إكتبوا هذا العنوان في جوجل واستمتعوا بالمحبة الصافية ..


----------



## أَمَة (13 يونيو 2012)

هذه الأجوبة كلها صحيحة :    	#*11*     	#*13*     	#*16*

قرأت مثل هذه الردود من أفواه المسلمين انفسهم في مواقع اخرى.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2012)

أقول مرة أخرى

هناك فرق بين بغض المعتقد والمعاملة على أرض 

الواقع

دعونى أوضحها بطريقة أخرى 

هل يعتقد المسلمون بكفر المسيحى ؟

الإجابة : نعم

بناء عليه 

هل يحمل ذلك المسلم على ظلم أو إيذاء 

المسيحى بأى نوع من أنواع الإيذاء ؟

الإجابة : لا لا 

روى أبو داود بسند حسن بشواهده ح 2670

عن عدة من أبناء أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه 

وسلم ، عن آبائهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه 

وسلم قال : " ألا من ظلم معاهدا ، أو انتقصه ، أو 

كلفه فوق طاقته ، أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس 

، فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة "


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

> هل يحمل ذلك المسلم على ظلم أو إيذاء
> المسيحى بأى نوع من أنواع الإيذاء ؟


هل تعلم ان هذا غير واقعى بالمرة
عندما تطلب من احد ان يكن الكره لشخص ما (وانت مأمور بهذا بالفعل _راجع الفتوى) فشحن مشاعر البغضاء _التى هى اسائة معنوية_ تلك لابد وان تتحول فى وقت ما الى اسائة مادية !

اليك مثال يتضح فيه جليا كلامى
فى الحديث الصحيح يقول محمد "لا تبدأوا اليهود والنصار السلام (وهذه اسائة معنوية) , فلم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد , بل انتقل _بديهيا_ للأسائة المادية "ان تضطروهم لأضيق الطرق"

ارجو ان تبحث جيدا فى الولاء والبراء وفقه البغضاء والعداء (الممتحنة 4) لعلك تكتشف شيئ جديد
وأشكرك انك تحاول ان تكون معتدل , للأسف الفقه من افواه شيوخكم مختلف تماما !


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لماذا يكره المسلم المتشدد المسيحيون وننجد قلبه مملوء سوادا وضغينه وكرها وحرقا وقتلا وهدما نحوهم؟*​
> *فى نفس الوقت لماذا لايوجد نفس هذا الشعورلدى المسيحى تجاه المسلم؟*
> *لماذا لم أشعر يوما أننى أكره أى إنسان مسلم حتى من يحرضون ضدنا؟ *​


 اكيد كلنا ملاحظين ان المسلمين المتشددين اسلوبهم وطريقتهم مع المسحيين تختلف تماما مع المسلمين الغير متشددين او  بمعنى اخر الوسطيين ودا اعتقد ومن وجهة نظرى بيرجع ان المتشدد دا حافظ كتابه عن ظهر قلب وفى كتابهم ايات واضحه وصريحه ترشده لكده وعلفكره فى كام ايه كده لما تيجى تواجه واحد وتقوله كده  يقولك كام ايه ومبيتعملش بيهم خالص واعتقد كمان انهم  دخلوا بالغلط والكراهية دى  بتنتج من تعاليم كتابهم واراء وفتاوى المشايخ اتذكر وقت نياحة سيدنا البابا كانت لى جاره مسلمة وكانت مندهشه جدا على حزن العالم كله على  سيدنا فقولتلها  يا بنتى  انتم من بداية الاسلام لحد يومنا دا كان عندكم  راجل واحد فى حكمة ومحبة البابا كان  وجه الاسلام اختلف تماما  ومكنش هيكون فى ارهاب ولا جماعات جهاديه 

وليه مش بتشعر او بتشوف اى شخص مسيحى ممكن يكره مسلم لاننا منعرفش الكراهيه احنا بنعانيها  فقط من الاخرين لكن  منعرفش نكره لان الهنا اله محبه وكتابنا كتاب سلام ومحبه
سورى على الاطاله


----------



## أَمَة (13 يونيو 2012)

ما رأيكم بهذه التي يسمونها "أدعية" = البغض = الكراهية
التي تقال في خطب الجمعة:

*اللهم أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين ودمر أعداؤك أعداء الدين.. من اليهود والنصارى ومن والاهم إلى يوم الدين.. اللهم إهزم اليهود ونصارى وزلزل الأرض من تحت أقدامهم..وأنصر المجاهدين في كل مكان! (ثم أنتقل لدعاء افظع ) وقال مما أذكر منة :*
 

*اللهم شتت شملهم (أي اليهود والنصارى) اللهم أهلكهم كما أهلكت عادا وثمود... اللهم شتت شملهم ورمل نسائهم ويتم ابنائهم!!*


سيأتي البعض منكم ويقول ان هذه الأدعية مقصودة للذين يحاربونا من (اليهود والنصارى).

وأرد عليهم:
الا يسمع منكم الله لو كان الدعاء بطلب النصر للمسلمين فقط، بدون بقية الدعاء المشحون بالكراهية؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2012)

> هل يحمل ذلك المسلم على ظلم أو إيذاء
> 
> المسيحى بأى نوع من أنواع الإيذاء ؟
> 
> الإجابة : لا لا


ما هى عقيدة الولاء والراء؟



> روى أبو داود بسند حسن بشواهده ح 2670
> 
> عن عدة من أبناء أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه
> 
> ...


ومين قال لك ان دا اسمه ظلم معاهد أو انتقاص حق، انت اولا تحدد الحقق من النصوص الشرعية وبعدها ما تتعداهوش، وطبعا النصوص الشرعية تقول لك على الولاء والبراء ، اللي هى اصلا هاتوصلك للكره التام، وبعد الكرة التام دا، ماتظلمنيش عنه..


----------



## red333 (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تصدق ان طول عمرى مافكرت وانا بعامل اى حد مسلم بالطريقه دى.*
> *صدقنى انا عن نفسى اصدقائى المسلمين اكثر من المسيحيين ولكن يحزنونى عندما أجد ان الدين لديهم يجعلهم يميزون ضدى.*


 

*ممكن اسالك سؤال يا سمعان*
* هل انا محتل ؟ نعم ام لا*

*ما اود ان الفت نظرك اليه يا سمعان هو ان ردك ورد باقى الاخوة ينحصر فى ان عقيدة  المسلم هى السبب فى هذا التوتر*
*رغم اننى اوضحت فى اول رد لى ان المسلم بنفس العقيدة ليس لديه هذا التوتر مع الصينى مثلا الذى هو مختلف كليا مع المسلم *
*اذن لا تاثير للعقيدة  لان العقيدة حسمت سلوك المسلم مهما كان الاخر مختلف عنه*
*وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى* 

*فالعدل هو اساس التعامل مهما كان الاختلاف*

*والان يا سمعان هل انا محتل لهذه البلد ام لا ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2012)

> * هل انا محتل ؟ نعم ام لا*



اية الكلام الفارغ دا؟

فلنفرض انك محتل، هو مش بيعاملك وحش ولا شايل منك حاجة!
تقوم انت بالعافية عايزه يشيل منك لسبب انت واضحه في مخك؟

اية العلاقة!!



> *رغم اننى اوضحت فى اول رد لى ان المسلم بنفس العقيدة ليس لديه هذا التوتر مع الصينى*


وانت تعرف منين؟!!!
* مثلا الذى هو مختلف كليا مع المسلم *


> *اذن لا تاثير للعقيدة  لان العقيدة حسمت سلوك المسلم مهما كان الاخر مختلف عنه*


العقيدة اثبتناها وانتهت، فلا نحتاج منك كلام بلا دليل لتتقول عن العقيدة.



> *فالعدل هو اساس التعامل مهما كان الاختلاف*


ايوة، انهو عدل؟ العدل اللي يحدده الله في شريعته، اللي هى شريعتك اللي هى بيشوفها المسيحي انها مش عدل!!



> *والان يا سمعان هل انا محتل لهذه البلد ام لا ؟*


انا هاجاوبك ونشوف اخرك، 

اه انت محتل، ورغم كدا مش بفكر في كدا وانا بتعامل مع مسلمين كتير!

ها، اية اللي بعده؟


----------



## red333 (13 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اية الكلام الفارغ دا؟
> 
> فلنفرض انك محتل، هو مش بيعاملك وحش ولا شايل منك حاجة!
> تقوم انت بالعافية عايزه يشيل منك لسبب انت واضحه في مخك؟
> ...


 

*كلامك بالون الاحمر اوضح وجهة نظرى*
*شكرا انك جبت من الاخر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2012)

> وهو مفيش بين المحتل ومن احتله اى علاقة


دا هروب، انا اللي بسألك، ايوة انت محتل، وانا بعامل المحتل اللي هو انت بكل حب واحترام ومش بفتكر الكلام دا كله وانا بكلمه لانه انسان في الآخر والأول، تمام لحد كدا؟


اية العلاقة بين انك محتل وبين اني مش بكرهك؟!!
تعرف ترد ولا انت دا اخرك؟



> عن تجربة


لا يهمني رأيك اصلا، يهمني الدليل..



> بلا دليل !!!!!!!!!!!!!


اية الإجابات الفارغة دي؟!!
ماتتكلمش بأدلة يا إما ماتتكلمش !

احنا اثبتنا عقيدتك وليك انك تقرأ وتتعلم دينك وخصوصا عقيدة الولاء والبراء..

ليه مش قادر تشرحها للناس؟


> *كلامك بالون الاحمر اوضح وجهة نظرى*


العفو، ايوة انت محتل، فين بقى كرهي ليك؟!!!

الموضوع عن كره المسلم للمسيحي، ودا اثتناه عقيدياً، انت حاولت تربط كلام فارغ بكلام أفرغ، نعم انتم محتلون، لكنا لا نكرهكم!



فين جوابك بقى على كرهكم؟!!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يونيو 2012)

هذه افكار موجوده في عقول الناس كلا الطرفين يتوقع ان الطرف الاخر يكرهه عقده نفسيه مش اكثر المبادئ العامه هي اللي تحكم التعامل بين البشر انا ديني يامرني ما اظلم وما اخدع وما اقتل وما اسرق اي شخص ايا كانت ديانته او من ديني حتى كذا وانتهينا وايش دخل الحب والكره 
نفترض دينا وحش ومحتلين وناس ضاله وتعبد اوهام؟ ليه المسيحين اللي احتلو بلداننا وقتلونا وسرقونا ما تعممون عليهم؟ على مدى التاريخ ما شفنا محبه او حب من اللي يقولون دينا دين محبه لما كانو يعدمون الابطال والشهداء كانو بالملايين مافيه بلد مسلم ما احتلته بلد مسيحي وما ارتكبت فيه محازر ليه لما كانت يدهم العليا ونحن لا حول ولاقوه لنا ما علمونا المحبه اللي يامرها بهم دينهم؟ وللاسف المسلمين متهمين بالكره مع ان نحن ما نكره احد انا مثلا بلدي فيها فوق ميتين جنسيه نصفهم مسيحين العمال عندنا في البيت نطبخ لهم اكل مخصوص في نهار الرمضان بلدنا بانيه دور عباده لكل اديان السماويه والوضعيه كل ده بعد ده كلو يجيك احد يقولك تكرهني سبحان الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

لكي تتعامل مع مسلم في حوار، لابد ان تعلمه دينه أولا، ثم تناقشه فيه، فمعظمهم لا يعرفونه..


----------



## red333 (14 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> دا هروب، انا اللي بسألك، ايوة انت محتل، وانا بعامل المحتل اللي هو انت بكل حب واحترام ومش بفتكر الكلام دا كله وانا بكلمه لانه انسان في الآخر والأول، تمام لحد كدا؟
> 
> 
> اية العلاقة بين انك محتل وبين اني مش بكرهك؟!!
> ...


 


العفو، ايوة انت محتل، فين بقى كرهي ليك؟!!!
*اتهامى بدون دليل هو قمة الكره*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> *مجرد ان رايك فى المسلم انه محتل هو عداء له لانه اولا واخيرا رايك انت لا يلزم احد بدون دليل*


بالفعل رأيك لا يلزمني وهو بلا دليل، وعليه فهو ليس عداء، فهذا رايك ولا قيمة له.



> الدليل انه بيجى ياكل عيش فى بلدى ولم يتهمنى باتهاضه


دا دليل على اية؟!!! احنا بنسأل عن هناك مش هنا!! تجيب لي دليل منه هو هناك وكلهم 




> *بعد تجاهلك المتعمد لهذه الايه اترك الحكم للناس*


امال انا رديت على اية؟




> *اتهامى بدون دليل هو قمة الكره*


هذا كلام فارغ، مسألة الدليل من عدمه لا نناقشها هنا ولا الآن انت تتكلم عن اني اعتقد فيك انك محتل ، وعليه فانا اكرهك، وهذا وهم لا قيمة له ولا منطق فيه، ولم يثبت اصلا


نعم انت محتل، اين كرهي لك؟


----------



## KARMA777 (14 يونيو 2012)

*لما كنت بدرس الولاء والبراء 
كانت الاخت المنتقبة ذات الحاجبين المعقودين تعلمنا الاتى
المفروض نحب الناس على حسب قربهم لله او بعدهم
يعنى احب المنتقبة اكتر من المتبرجة واحب المتبرجة اكتر من المسيحية واحب المسيحية اكتر من الكافرة

بمعنى ان المسيحين فى مرتبة اقل 
مافيش حاجة اسمها حبوا على الاطلاق  فى الاسلام 
كله بتمنه وكله بثوابه

ولما كنت بسمع عن الاسحار والاعمال كانوا الشيوخ يقولونا ان المسيحين بيرموا الاسحار للاخوات قدام المسجد عشان بيكرهونا

ودايما كنت اسمع من برضو الملتزمين يعنى المتشددين
ان المسيحين خبثاء وبيبنوا انهم بيحبونا انما هم بيكرهونا

و لما سبت الاسلام ودخلت المسيحية لقيت ان  يسوع هو اللى علمهم التسامح والحب مش هم بيتظاهرو

الدين بينضح على الافراد

حديث

**ففي صحيح مسلم وسنن الترمذي ومسند أحمد عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا تبدءوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام، فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه. 



ده غير الفتوى اللى كانت بتقول لا يجوز رفع النقاب امام غير المسلمة لانها تصفها لزوجها
(كتب أمير المؤمنين عمر ابن الخطاب إلى أبى عبيدة:
أما بعد... فإنه بلغنى أن نساء من نساء المسلمين يدخلن الحمامات مع نساء أهل الشرك, فإنه من قِبَلِك,
فلا يحب لأمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن ينظر إلى عورتها إلا أهل ملتها.
وقال مجاهد فى قوله " أو نسائهن "
قال: نسائهن المسلمات, ليس المشركات من نسائهن, وليس للمرأة المسلمة أن تنكشف بين يدى مشركة " انتهى كلامه رحمه الله)


ايه التخلف ده بجد لا تعليق اللى يحزن بقى انى كنت مصدقة الكلام ده فى يوم من الايام وكنت بعمل بيه


اشكرك يارب انك انقذتنى من عفن القلب والعقل وطهرتنى 






*

​
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يونيو 2012)

> للهم أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين ودمر أعداؤك أعداء الدين.. من اليهود والنصارى ومن والاهم إلى يوم الدين.. اللهم إهزم اليهود ونصارى وزلزل الأرض من تحت أقدامهم..وأنصر المجاهدين في كل مكان! (ثم أنتقل لدعاء افظع ) وقال مما أذكر م
> للهم شتت شملهم (أي اليهود والنصارى) اللهم أهلكهم كما أهلكت عادا وثمود... اللهم


ايوه اليهود والنصارى المعتدين علينا فقط وكما ضيفي لهم اي معتدي اخرر 
يسمع من دونها او ما يسمع هذا امر راجع اليه من حقنا ندعي على اي حد يعتدي علينا ويقتلنا ويغتصب ويرمل نساءنا مثل ما هم يفعلون في الواقع نطلب من الله يجازيهم ولا يعني الدعاء ممنوع ومسموح لهم يفعلون فينا ما يشاؤن لكن اذا دعينا عليهم بمثل ما يفعلون فينا نكون يااااي همج قليل من انصاف


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> ايوه اليهود والنصارى المعتدين علينا فقط وكما ضيفي لهم اي معتدي اخرر


اين هذ الكلام في الإقتباس؟ وما نع الإعتداء؟

[YOUTUBE]W84HSK3QngU[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R7Ae5UbNIsU&NR[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 يونيو 2012)

*نحن المسلمين لا نكره إلا اليهود الملاعين*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يونيو 2012)

مولكان جاب لي مقطع شيخ ما ينعرف له ؟ 
هو ايش قال ما اشوف ان دعا على احد انا ماعلي من رايه ه ومسالة عيسى بن مريم رسول ومش اله اي كل مسلم يعتقد فيها اذا قلنلها مفروض ما تزعل ما انتم تقولون عن رسولنا والهنا  شياطين  وهذه معتقدكم ما ينفع انازعكم وبالغصب اخليكم تسمعوني انكم تعتقدونه انه نبي 

انا علي من القران الذي يامرني بالبر والاحسان ومعاملة الغير معتدين بكل احترم والحب هو المعامله الحسنه بالدرجه الاولى 

وما اؤمن بمحبة اللسان فقط وعند وقت الجد انذبح بسكين


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مولكان جاب لي مقطع شيخ ما ينعرف له ؟
> هو ايش قال ما اشوف ان دعا على احد انا ماعلي من رايه ه ومسالة عيسى بن مريم رسول ومش اله اي كل مسلم يعتقد فيها اذا قلنلها مفروض ما تزعل ما انتم تقولون عن رسولنا والهنا  شياطين  وهذه معتقدكم ما ينفع انازعكم وبالغصب اخليكم تسمعوني انكم تعتقدونه انه نبي
> 
> انا علي من القران الذي يامرني بالبر والاحسان ومعاملة الغير معتدين بكل احترم والحب هو المعامله الحسنه بالدرجه الاولى
> ...


 
أحسنت يا هيفاء

كلامك درر


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء، لا تتكلمي من رأسك، اولا تكلمي بالفصحى وثانيا أحضري الأدلة لاني لا ادردش معك


----------



## watergold (14 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أقول مرة أخرى
> 
> هناك فرق بين بغض المعتقد والمعاملة على أرض
> 
> ...



*يكفي يا حبيب بابا انكم تفرضون جزية على العالم و كأن الارض انتم خلقتوها و لا تستطيعون ان تفروضوها الأن بعد ما تطور العالم و انكشف ظلم الاسلام ثم خبيتوها و قلتم ههه ضريبة ايه ! دي الهمجية معروفة محدش ينكرها حتى تطلع لينا بأدلة*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkMI3UpV7dI


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *اشعر بالتوتر كمسلم عند التعامل مع مسيحى *
> *لانى ارى نفسى فى عينه كعدو لدود احتل بلده وقتل اجداده وسلب حقوقه وينبغى الانتقام منه وطرده*
> *ولانى اعلم ان ذلك خطا فاشعر بالتوتر*


 
*شوف بالنسبة لسؤالك الاولانى و هو ليه علاقة المسلم المصرى بالمسيحى المصرى متوتره لكن بالمسيحى الاجنبى لا ........ دا يرجع لخطأ فينا احنا كمصريين اننا للاسف بنحترم الاجنبى اكتر من ابن البلد و دا على مستوى جميع الفئات و المستويات و شوف فيلم عسل اسود بتاع احمد حلمى و انت تعرف ..... كمان المسلم المصرى بيستقوى على المسيحى المصرى لانه عارف و متأكد ان المسيحى المصرى اولا عمره ما بيئذيه ثانيا المسيحين فى مصر اقلية  اما مع المسيحى الاجنبى فمش بيكون عنده احساس الاستقواء بالاغلبيه دا *

*اما موضوع احتلال و الكلام دا فدا انتو الى بتقولوه مش احنا و انتم الى بتفتخروا بيه و المسلم المصرى بيبحث عن جدوده و بيفتخر ان جدوده من الجزيره العربيه و انهم ممن يسمونهم الشرفاء الى جم مصر مع عمرو بن العاص و دى حاجة عرفتها من مسلمين معايا فى الشغل حتى ان المسلم الى اصله عربى بيشعر بالزهو و التكبر حتى على المسلم الى اصله مصرى دا شئ انتو الى بتعملوه و بعدين تيجوا تقولوا انتو بتقولوا علينا محتلين !!!!!!!!! احنا مش بنقول حاجه دا انتم الى حاسين بكدا و كمان بتحاولوا تخترعوا اسباب لتدعم كرهكم لينا لان فى الواقع احنا مش بنأذيكم بشئ علشان تكرهونا فبتحاولوا تبرروا الكراهيه بشئ*


----------



## red333 (14 يونيو 2012)

miraam قال:


> *شوف بالنسبة لسؤالك الاولانى و هو ليه علاقة المسلم المصرى بالمسيحى المصرى متوتره لكن بالمسيحى الاجنبى لا ........ دا يرجع لخطأ فينا احنا كمصريين اننا للاسف بنحترم الاجنبى اكتر من ابن البلد و دا على مستوى جميع الفئات و المستويات و شوف فيلم عسل اسود بتاع احمد حلمى و انت تعرف ..... كمان المسلم المصرى بيستقوى على المسيحى المصرى لانه عارف و متأكد ان المسيحى المصرى اولا عمره ما بيئذيه ثانيا المسيحين فى مصر اقلية اما مع المسيحى الاجنبى فمش بيكون عنده احساس الاستقواء بالاغلبيه دا *
> *لا طبعا كلام مش صحيح  لان كثير من اهل السودان المسيحيين ياتون الى مصر ويعملون مع المسلمين بدون مشاكل رغم انهم فقراء ولا يستقوون ببلادهم*
> *اما ايذاء المسيحى للمسلم والاستقواء للخارج فهذا يحدث بالفعل وليس بالمثالية التى تتكلميين عنها*
> 
> ...


 

*عزيزتى مريم وهل نحن من قال اننا ضيوف عليكم*


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *عزيزتى مريم وهل نحن من قال اننا ضيوف عليكم*


 
*من قال انكم ضيوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تقصد المره الوحيده الى اتقالت فيها الى قالها الانبا بيشوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل كل الكراهيه و التوتر بسبب كلمه اتقالت مره واحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على كدا احنا كتر خيرنا فى الى بنسمعه و بنشوفه كل يوم و ياريت على السمع دا دلوقتى كل شيخ بيطلع يفتى بفتوى مخيفه تجاهنا *
*شوف انا مصره ان انتم مابتصدقوا تمسكوا حاجه علشان تدعموا كرهكم يعنى كلمه اتقالت مره حنفضل ماسكين فيها العمر كله زى كدا كل ما تحصل عمليه ارهابيه لكنيسه تقولوا طيب ما كان فيه حروب صليبيه :thnk0001:*


*اما بالنسبه انك بتقول ايذاء المسيحين للمسلمين و استقوائهم بالخارج !!!!!!!! ممكن تقولى مره واحد المسيحين اذوا المسلمين فيها و ممكن تقولى هل تم بالفعل تدخل من الخارج لحمايتنا هل قيادات الكنيسه سمحت بذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لا كله كان مجرد كلام من شباب ذاق الظلم و لم ينصفه اى مسئول فى بلده  و  دا بيبقى خروج عن الشعور وقت الضيق زى ما دلوقتى بنشوف الاخوان بمجرد انهم حسوا بعض الشئ ان العسكرى مش معاهم بقوا بيهددوا بتحكيم دولى و كمان القضاء بعد الهجوم عليه بردوا بيهدد بتدخل القضاء الدولى لكن المهم قولى امتى سمحت الكنيسه حتى فى عز اوقات ضيقها بتدخل دولى و امتى اذى المسيحى المصرى المسلم *

*و هل تتكلم جد فى موضوع مسيحين السودان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يبقى كلامى صحيح ان المشكله فى بعض الدول منهم مصر و السودان انهم بيحترموا الاجنبى اكتر من ابن بلدهم لان بين مسلمين و مسيحين السودان مصانع الحداد  حتى انهم وصلوا للانقسام و لا ايه رأيك*


----------



## Critic (14 يونيو 2012)

الأقباط والمسلمين فى مصر بينهم مشاكل حقيقية , مش هتتحل ابدا بإنهم يبوسوا راس بعض , او شيخ يسلم على اسيس , او الشعار الخيبان بتاع الهلال مع الصليب , كل دى مسكنات سطحية , وشخصيا اعتقد ان اغلبية المسلمين لن تسمح بحل تلك المشاكل , والسبب : انهم اصلا ينكرونها , فتأملوا !


----------



## red333 (14 يونيو 2012)

امال انا رديت على اية؟
*الكلام على العدل فى الاية على اطلاقة لان الاية لم تحدد موقف له حكم معين*



هذا كلام فارغ، مسألة الدليل من عدمه لا نناقشها هنا ولا الآن انت تتكلم عن اني اعتقد فيك انك محتل ، وعليه فانا اكرهك، وهذا وهم لا قيمة له ولا منطق فيه، ولم يثبت اصلا
*هههههههههه*
* اين الدليل  يا مولكا*
نعم انت محتل، اين كرهي لك؟[/QUOTE]

*ها انت لا تستطيع ان تاتى بدليل بما تتهمنى به*
*والان انظر الى الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس والقران لتفهم معنى الولاء والبراء*

الكتاب المقدس

مت-15-22: وإذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت إليه قائلة : ((ارحمني ، يا سيد ، يا ابن داود! ابنتي مجنونة جدا)).
مت-15-23: فلم يجبها بكلمة. فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين: ((اصرفها ، لأنها تصيح وراءنا!))
مت-15-24: فأجاب وقال : ((لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة)).
مت-15-25: فأتت وسجدت له قائلة: ((يا سيد ، أعني!))
مت-15-26: فأجاب وقال : ((ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب)).
مت-15-27: فقالت: ((نعم يا سيد! والكلاب أيضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة أربابها ! )). 

القران
*وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى*


----------



## red333 (14 يونيو 2012)

miraam قال:


> *من قال انكم ضيوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تقصد المره الوحيده الى اتقالت فيها الى قالها الانبا بيشوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل كل الكراهيه و التوتر بسبب كلمه اتقالت مره واحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على كدا احنا كتر خيرنا فى الى بنسمعه و بنشوفه كل يوم و ياريت على السمع دا دلوقتى كل شيخ بيطلع يفتى بفتوى مخيفه تجاهنا *
> *شوف انا مصره ان انتم مابتصدقوا تمسكوا حاجه علشان تدعموا كرهكم يعنى كلمه اتقالت مره حنفضل ماسكين فيها العمر كله زى كدا كل ما تحصل عمليه ارهابيه لكنيسه تقولوا طيب ما كان فيه حروب صليبيه :thnk0001:*
> *طبعا مش الانبا بيشوى لوحده كثير من كبار الشخصيات *
> *يعنى الانبا بيشوى كلامة بالنسبة لكم بغير ذات اهمية*
> ...


*اذا كنت بتتكلمى على موقف رسمى فلاحظى اننا نتكلم عن علاقة المسلم بالمسيحى وليس علاقة الكنيسة بالازهر*
*وطبعا الاسماء كثير موريس صادق مرقس عزيز وغيرهم*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*سبب التوتر ان مفيش اعتراف بالخطأ

الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لما مارست انواع من القهر على اوربا فى العصور الوسطى وظهرت العلمانية وكل واحد بقة فى حاله رجعت وقادت حركة اصلاح واعتذرت على ما قامت بيه 

اما فى شرقنا العزيز لم نجد مسلما يخرج ليعتذر عما فعله الغزاة العرب فى الشعوب المسكينة اللى دبحوا فيهم وسرقوهم عينى عينك

ازاى المسلم هيحب المسيحى وهو بيسمع الزغبى وحسان وشومان وياسر برهامى 
هذة الكائنات الطفيلية طول ماهى بتسم الناس بسموم الكره هيفضلوا بيكرهوا المسيحين ومعتبرينهم كفرة واجب ذلهم
وطبيعى رد الفعل المباشر من الطرف الاخر هو انه " انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى وسبنى فى حالى "

سبب تخلفنا هو استيراد افكار الوهابية السعودية فى مصر منها لله الاعارات اللى جبتلنا الحجاب والافكار المتطرفة ومنه لله السادات الله يرحمه بقة 


الاسلام اصلا دين عنصرى بطبيعة نصوصه بل الامل ان الناس متتعمقش فيه ويعيشوا بالفطرة السلمية
اول لما اتعمقوا فيه استرجعوا عصور التخلف والعنصرية الاولى والمنهج السلفى والوهابى  فى التميز ضد كل ماهو مخالف لدينك........دا بقة حالنا اجيال من ممسوحى العقل   
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> *الكلام على العدل فى الاية على اطلاقة لان الاية لم تحدد موقف له حكم معين*


ليه هو انت بتاخد دينك فقط من النص دا؟ ولا فيه نصوص شرعية تانية كتير؟!! بلاش تدليس..



> *هههههههههه*
> * اين الدليل  يا مولكا*


دليل اية؟ انت المدعي وجود علاقة! انا بتكلم عن المسيحيين، ايوة انت محتل، لكن انا مش بكرهك، فين هنا التوتر؟
إلى الآن انت عاجز عن ربط انك انت محتل بان في توتر من ناحيتنا!!

يعني مثلا، لو انا قابلك والدتك في مواصلة عامة، وكنت انا قاعد في المواصلة وهى واقفة، هابص لها واقول انها من المحتليين وما اقعدهاش ، ولا اقعدها؟

لما بقابل واحد صاحبي مسلم، هاقول انه من المحتلين ولا بنعيش مع بعض زي اي اتنين عاديين أصدقاء؟

انت أخطأت خطأ منطقي ومازلت فاشلا في اثبات العلاقة

لا علاقة بين انك محتل، وبين اني اعاملك بكره، لاني اصلا مش بعاملك بكره...




> *ها انت لا تستطيع ان تاتى بدليل بما تتهمنى به*


يابني الموضوع مش على الإحتلال اصلا، افهم ، انت بتقول ان المسيحي سبب التوتر انه يشعر انه محتل، فانا بقول لك نعم انت محتل ومافيش توتر اصلا!!


فاهم انا بتكلم في اية؟
 الدليل من عدمه نتناقش فيه في موضوع مخصص، لكن هنا انت افترضت شيء فوافقتك عليه ومستني اعرف فين برضو سبب التوتر هنا!!

اذن انت فشلت في اثبات شيء، والمشاركة القادمة لك إن لم توضح يكون كونك محتل هو سبب توتر بالنسبة لي ستكون أعلنت انك اردت التشتيت وفشلت فيه..


إذن، فقد أثبتنا من عقيدتك انكم انتم سبب التوتر والكره، ليس فقط للمسيحي، بل لكل غير مسلم، واثبتناها بنصوص شرعية وبكلام العلماء، فلا نحتاج لكلام من جاهل بالإسلام مثلك.






> الكتاب المقدس
> 
> مت-15-22: وإذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت إليه قائلة : ((ارحمني ، يا سيد ، يا ابن داود! ابنتي مجنونة جدا)).
> مت-15-23: فلم يجبها بكلمة. فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين: ((اصرفها ، لأنها تصيح وراءنا!))
> ...


لا علاقة لهذه النصوص بالموضوع ككل، رجاء قلل من عدم فهمك.





> القران
> *وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى*


قلنا ان العدل هو في نظرك انت فقط، وهو محدد في نصوص شرعية أخرى، وعليه فننتهي ان العدل الإسلامي هو قمة الظلم عند غير المسلم..


لم تأت بجديد، كما انك لم ترد على موضوع ان المسلم لا يعمل المشاكل إلا مع مسيحي مصر...


فعقيدة البراء تمنعك من ود وحب كل غير مسلم:

*لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادّون من  حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم أولئك  كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها    الأنهار خالدين فيها رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله ألا إن حزب  الله هم المفلحون {   (المجادلة:22)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

*المسلم محاط بكمية كبيرة من التكريه في الآخر طوال عمره فكيف سيحبهم!
*


----------



## watergold (14 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> ما رأيكم بهذه التي يسمونها "أدعية" = البغض = الكراهية
> التي تقال في خطب الجمعة:
> 
> *اللهم أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين ودمر أعداؤك أعداء الدين.. من اليهود والنصارى ومن والاهم إلى يوم الدين.. اللهم إهزم اليهود ونصارى وزلزل الأرض من تحت أقدامهم..وأنصر المجاهدين في كل مكان! (ثم أنتقل لدعاء افظع ) وقال مما أذكر منة :*
> ...



*
دعهم يقولوا ما يريدون فأن الكلاب تعوي و الخراف تثغي و لكن لا احد يعرف بالضبط ما تريد فهي مخلوقة هكذا كذلك هم بشر بعقول الحيوانات و قلوب الشياطين انا لا اشبهم في الخروف نفسة و الكلب مستحيل يصلون الى هذه الدرجة من الطهارة لأن الخطية و النجاسة لا تأتي الى من الارواح الشريرة و هي ارواحهم يعبدون الله بشتم الناس هل هذا معقول ؟ **:sami73:يا ريت جميع الناس يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس لرأيتم السلام في كل مكان و لا رأيتم بشر يقتل نملة  *


----------



## watergold (14 يونيو 2012)

*و على العموم المسلمين الغير متدين اهلاً و سهلاً لكن مسلم متدين لا و الف لا دائماً ما نتسائل لماذا لا نكون اخوان مسيحيين و مسلمين ؟ بكل بساطة الذي يرفع السيف في وجهك و يقول لك سلامي معك بهذا  السيف ما رأيك ؟  *


----------



## red333 (15 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ليه هو انت بتاخد دينك فقط من النص دا؟ ولا فيه نصوص شرعية تانية كتير؟!! بلاش تدليس..
> *هناك نصوص اخرى تحكم مواقف محددة مثل الاعتداء مثلا ولكن فى الاية لم تحدد مواقف كما سبق ذكرت فيكون العدل على اطلاقة*
> 
> دليل اية؟ انت المدعي وجود علاقة! انا بتكلم عن المسيحيين، ايوة انت محتل، لكن انا مش بكرهك، فين هنا التوتر؟
> ...


 
*للاسف يا مولكا الخطا المتكرر من الاخوة المسيحيين بانتزاع نص من سياقه والنص الكامل هو*

{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْاْ قَوْماً غَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مَّا هُم مِّنكُمْ وَلاَ مِنْهُمْ وَيَحْلِفُونَ عَلَى ٱلْكَذِبِ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ } * { أَعَدَّ ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً إِنَّهُمْ سَآءَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } * { ٱتَّخَذْوۤاْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً فَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ فَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ } * { لَّن تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلاَ أَوْلاَدُهُمْ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلنَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } * { يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمُ ٱللَّهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ أَلاَ إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ ٱلْكَاذِبُونَ } * { ٱسْتَحْوَذَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ فَأَنسَاهُمْ ذِكْرَ ٱللَّهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ حِزْبُ الشَّيْطَانِ أَلاَ إِنَّ حِزْبَ الشَّيْطَانِ هُمُ الخَاسِرُونَ } * { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَآدُّونَ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي ٱلأَذَلِّينَ } * { كَتَبَ ٱللَّهُ لأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَاْ وَرُسُلِيۤ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ } * { لاَّ تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ يُوَآدُّونَ مَنْ حَآدَّ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوۤاْ آبَآءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَآءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ ٱللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ حِزْبُ ٱللَّهِ أَلاَ إِنَّ حِزْبَ ٱللَّهِ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ }
*وهذا التص يتحدث عن المنافقيين الذين بدؤا فى الثناء على اليهود والفرس والروم بعد انتصار المسلمين فى غزواتهم الاولى وكيف انهم امم قوية ومتقدمة وان المسلميين لا قبل لهم بهم فاتى النص ليتحدث عنهم  وعن المؤمنيين الصادقين

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

> *هناك نصوص اخرى تحكم مواقف محددة مثل الاعتداء مثلا ولكن فى الاية لم تحدد مواقف كما سبق ذكرت فيكون العدل على اطلاقة*


كلام بلا دليل، فلم تخبرنا ما هى هذه النصوص، ولا من الذي قال انها في مواقف محددة؟ ومن الذي قال ان النص هذا مطلق؟ له اسباب نزول ولا ينسحب إلا عليها.. والنص نزل أصلا في موقف فلا يحتاج لتحديد موقف..



> *مرة اخرى*
> *اعتبارك لى انى محتل بدون دليل هو قمة العداء*
> * اذن اين الدليل يا مولكا*


لا مانع من التكرار فربما تفهم كلامي بعد عدد معين من المرات:
دليل اية؟ انت المدعي وجود علاقة! انا بتكلم عن المسيحيين، ايوة انت محتل، لكن انا مش بكرهك، فين هنا التوتر؟
إلى الآن انت عاجز عن ربط انك انت محتل بان في توتر من ناحيتنا!!




> *نفس الشىء بالنسبة لى لو حدث نفس الموقف لن اقول للسيدة المسيحية ان الولاء والبراء يمنعنى ان اساعدك واقوم لك*



لا مش نفس الشيء، لان دي عقيدة عندك لابد أن تؤمن بها، لكن انا لو لم اقم لوالدتك فليست عقيدة عندي 

وقعت 



> *   المواقف الانسانية يا مولكا مفيش خلاف عليها ورد الفعل فيها تلقائى ببساطه لاننا بشر وليس حيوانات كاسرة *



للأسف لا، فلو سألت السلفيين الذين لم يقفوا عند نياحة البابا سيقولون انهم فعلوا ذلك بسبب أمور في العقيدة لديهم! مع ان الامر بسيط جدا، ولو سألتهم لماذا لا تقولون للنصارى "يا اخي" سيقولون لك نفس الأمر، مع ان كلاهما وغيرها امر انساني..

ومن هنا فكلامك لا قيمة له.




> *التوتر فى الاتهام بدون دليل*



كيف؟ لابد ان تثبت فعل يكون له علاقة بهذا الإقتناع! وعليه طالما انت لا تستطيع الرد فلنكرر لك ما هربت منه:
انت أخطأت خطأ منطقي ومازلت فاشلا في اثبات العلاقة

لا علاقة بين انك محتل، وبين اني اعاملك بكره، لاني اصلا مش بعاملك بكره...


يابني  الموضوع مش على الإحتلال اصلا، افهم ، انت بتقول ان المسيحي سبب التوتر انه  يشعر انه محتل، فانا بقول لك نعم انت محتل ومافيش توتر اصلا!!


فاهم انا بتكلم في اية؟
الدليل من عدمه نتناقش فيه في موضوع مخصص، لكن هنا انت افترضت شيء فوافقتك عليه ومستني اعرف فين برضو سبب التوتر هنا!!




> *مفهوم الحب والكره لغير المسلم واضح انه مختلط عليك*



انا اتيت بكلام الله وكلام علماء الإسلام ، فلا يوجد خلط لدي لاني لم اتكلم من عندي..




> *والدليل*
> :" الْيَوْمَ  أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ  حِلٌّ لَّكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلُّ لَّهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُم ْ"


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دا الدليل؟ انك تنكح النصرانيات؟!! هههههههههه صحكتني  يعني مش تحبهم ، تحبنا تحب عدوك، لكن تنكحه 



> والمعلوم أن الزواج قائم على المودة والرحمة كما قال سبحانه


دا لما تكون زوجتك، لكن فين غير زوجتك ؟ 
فين بقى؟



> * اترك الحكم للقارى*


هذا ليس جوابا، فانت لم تبين ما هي العلاقة..



> *للاسف يا مولكا الخطا المتكرر من الاخوة المسيحيين بانتزاع نص من سياقه والنص الكامل هو*


لا عزيزي النص عام:
لاَّ  تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ _*يُوَآدُّونَ  مَنْ حَآدَّ ٱل**لَّهَ* _وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوۤاْ آبَآءَهُمْ أَوْ  أَبْنَآءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ كَتَبَ  فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ  ٱللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ حِزْبُ ٱللَّهِ أَلاَ  إِنَّ حِزْبَ ٱللَّهِ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ





> *وهذا  التص يتحدث عن المنافقيين الذين بدؤا فى الثناء على اليهود والفرس والروم  بعد انتصار المسلمين فى غزواتهم الاولى وكيف انهم امم قوية ومتقدمة وان  المسلميين لا قبل لهم بهم فاتى النص ليتحدث عنهم  وعن المؤمنيين الصادقين*



هذا الأسلوب قديم جدا في المناورات وقد تم دحضه تماما، فكل نص في القرآن له سبب نزول!! فلو كل نص سنقصره على سبب نزوله كتنفيذ مثلما تقول انت الآن فلن نستخدم القرآن أصلا 







بعد هذا الحوار الشيق الذي دخلت فيه معك لاثبت للقاريء أنك مفلس وانك قلت شيء ولم تثبته وعندما رددت عليك كررت كلامك بدون ان ترد على ردي، وهذا لأنك خاوي الحجة ..


----------



## Star Online (15 يونيو 2012)

وانا بتصفح الموضوع جه علي بالي حديث كانوا بيحفظوهولنا في المسجد وانا صغير ..مسجد البخاري الي يتبع أهل السنة والجماعة .. الحديث بيقول ( لا تصاحب إلا مسلما ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي )

الكلام مش محتاج تعليق .. يحبك ازاي يا عم


----------



## Star Online (15 يونيو 2012)

كان لما الشيخ يشوف واحدة مسيحية مثلا ماشية في الشارع ..كان يقعد يتمم ويقول..لعنة الله عليكم ..عليكم لعنات الله المتتابعة إلي يوم القيامة ووووو
أأقوله:ياشيخ ما تقول ربنا يهديه.؟
يقول : ده بيغيظ ربنا يهديه ازاي ده مخلوق للعن.

اروح انا ااقول في بالي: ربنا يهديك ياشيخ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 يونيو 2012)

الحديث هو لا تصاحب إلا مؤمناً ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي
الحديث مش موجه لكم من الاساس
وهذا حديث الشرح
ما الحديث الذي ذكرت وفيه يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تصاحب إلا مؤمناً ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي. فقد أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي. ومعناه كما قال المناوي في فيض القدير: لا تصحب إلا مؤمناً. وكامل الإيمان أولى لأن الطباع سراقة... وصحبة من لا يخاف الله لا يؤمن غائلتها لتغيره بتغير الأعراض، قال الله تعالى: وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا. والطبع يسرق من الطبع من حيث لا يدري.... (ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي) لأن المطاعمة توجب الألفة وتؤدي إلى الخلطة؛ بل هي أوثق عرى المداخلة. ومخالطة غير التقي تخل بالدين وتوقع في الشبه والمحظورات؛ فكأنه ينهى عن مخالطة الفجار إذ لا تخلو عن فساد إما بمتابعة في فعل أو مسامحة في إغضاء عن منكر، فإن سلم من ذلك ولا يكاد فلا تخطئه فتنة الغير به. وليس المراد حرمان غير التقي من الإحسان لأن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم أطعم المشركين وأعطى المؤلفة المئين بل يطعمه ولا يخالطه، والحاصل أن مقصود الحديث -كما أشار إليه الطيبي- النهي عن كسب الحرام وتعاطي ما ينفر منه المتقي، فالمعنى: لا تصاحب إلا مطيعاً ولا تخالل إلا تقياً.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 يونيو 2012)

*
كان لما الشيخ يشوف واحدة مسيحية مثلا ماشية في الشارع ..كان يقعد يتمم ويقول..لعنة الله عليكم ..عليكم لعنات الله المتتابعة إلي يوم القيامة ووووو
هذا الشخص اخطأ سواء كان شيخ او غير شيخ
نحن مش مامورين باللعن واذا شخص ارتكب خطأ
فمن ذاته ونفسه ايا كانت رتبته الدينيه 
القران يقول عن المسيحين   جادلهم بالتى هى أحسن
والرسول عليه السلام يقول
ليس المؤمن بالطعان ، و لا باللعان ، ولا بالفاحش ، و لا بالبذيء

مش معقول كأننا قاعدين في محكمه !*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2012)

*بغض النظر عن كل الآيات و الأحاديث اللى بتتكلمو فيها .. انا هتكمل من اللى بتعامل معاه يوميًا ... الى يعرفنى عارف ان المسلمين حواليا أضعاف المسيحيين تقريبًا .. و أقرب الناس ليا كانو مسلمين .. ربنا العالم كنت بعاملهم ازاى و لو حد قالى حاجة بدافع من كل قلبى .. حبيتهم جدًا و أحترمتهم و قولت الدين علاقة بين الانسان و ربه و أنا ماليش دعوة انا هعاملهم زى ما المسيح قال بمحبة و ضمير صافى .. بس زى ما بيتقال اللى فى القلب فى القلب يا كنيسة ... عملو انهم بيحبونى و انهم فاهمين ان الصداقة شئ و الدين شئ تانى و ان مفيش فرق بينا و كل دة كدب فى كدب .. عارفة ان فيه ناس مسلمين هيقولو لا محصلش دى بتكدب .. بس دة اللى حصل معايا و مش من شخصية واحدة من كذا حد !! 
مع أول كلمة يقولها أى حد متخلف ان المسيحيين كانو بيضربو الجيش فى ماسبيرو صدقو و بدأو يشتمو فى المسيحيين .. طب فين احترام وجودى حتى ؟ مفيش .. طب و اما طلع المسيحيين متداسين ولا حد نطق و اعتذر .. يجى شفيق عشان هما معترضين معاه و عايزين الاخوان يشتمو فى المسيحيين و الكنيسة و هكذا .. صحيح أنا مش بسكت بس كان ايه لازمته من الاول قلة الادب و قلة الاحترام و الغباء ؟ 
الحب مش كلام الحب تصرفات ... ياما قالو ان المسيحى و المسلم واحد بس تصرفاتهم بتقول انهم 10 مش 2 حتى 
و سورى لو مسلم زعل من كلامى .. و هيقولى بتعممى .. أيوة بعمم على نسبة 98% من المسلميين و كلامى مش جيباه من فراغ ولا من كتب . للاسف دة الواقع

و أسفة لو حد هيقولى دى مش معاملة الاسلام دى شخصيات غلطانة .. أنا كانسانة مسيحية بسيطة ولا ليا فى مقارنة أديان ولا ليا فى الشبهات ولا مطلوب منى اقرا القرآن انا بعرف الاسلام من معاملة أهله و اما يكون مش شخص ولا اتنين لا دول كتير و ليهم نفس التصرفات محدش يلومنى انى اخد الفكرة دة عن الدين نفسه و اظن ان الدين نفسه بيدعو للنفاق و الكره 

*


----------



## GOD SERVANT (15 يونيو 2012)

خطبة الجمعة فى أى مسجد كفيله بتأجيج نار الكراهية للمسيحى لدى المسلم.
غسيل المخ الذى يتعرض المسلم له من الصغر  بدس معلومات مغلوطة عن المسيحيين مثلا:
دول بيعملوا سحر وشعوزه فى كنايسهم  (كانت واضحة جدا فى هدم كنيسة أطفيح).
دول بيطفوا النور  فى العيد وبيعملو سيكو سيكو.
وفى الآخر نقول ليه المسلم بيكره المسيحى عايزين بعد ماشيطنوله صورة المسيحى يعنل ايه يحبه؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------

